# dendrobum nugentii



## Stone (Aug 20, 2012)

This is very similar to linguiforme but it has rough leaves and shorter petals.
All the temperate Oz natives are starting to flower. A sure sign spring is almost here:clap:


----------



## gnathaniel (Aug 21, 2012)

Wonderful! I love this type of Dendrobium. How are you growing it?


----------



## physiognomy (Aug 21, 2012)

Great flowering! Thanks for sharing your plant with us. 

This species is tough as nails & flowers freely when given enough light & a dryish rest in the winter. It will take full sun if acclimatized & doesn't seem too picky about what you mount it on. Cork, bark slabs, branches, or even rocks are better than tree fern, though.

Here's a quick in situ shot I took somewhere on the Atherton tablelands...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice, and thanks for the in situ photo Peter.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 21, 2012)

Neat to see it in habitat. I wonder how cold it gets there? Winters fairly dry?


----------



## Stone (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the in situ! This is growing on black treefern and doing well. Its a rather hard and course type of fiber which dries quickly. We also get a soft brown t/fern fiber which is very dense and holds too much water for these.
I also have another clone with big round leaves on cork which I let dry out too much this winter


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2012)

Spectacular display!

It looks like it should be fragrant. Is it?


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 21, 2012)

Interesting plant!


----------



## physiognomy (Aug 21, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Neat to see it in habitat. I wonder how cold it gets there? Winters fairly dry?



Here's a link to the weather info for Atherton. You can find this species growing on the street trees in town.

http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/averages/tables/cw_031002.shtml



Stone said:


> Thanks for the in situ! ...



No worries! I did my field work out of the CSIRO Herbarium in Atherton during graduate school & had some pretty cool opportunities to see many native orchids.


----------



## Stone (Aug 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Spectacular display!
> 
> It looks like it should be fragrant. Is it?



It has a slight scent on sunny days Dot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2012)

Stone said:


> It has a slight scent on sunny days Dot.



Thanks!


----------

